# Job interview tomorrow...



## stuff_it (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## weltweit (Oct 5, 2011)

Just relax...

You will never have to see these people again - unless you get the job!!

Be yourself etc etc .. what is the worst that could happen?

Hope it goes well.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 5, 2011)

Dab some whizz before you go in. I saw someone do it in a documentary on Edinburgh - seemed to go well.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 5, 2011)

good technique is to convince yourself you are interviewing them!

all the best


----------



## jakethesnake (Oct 5, 2011)

weltweit said:


> Just relax...
> what is the worst that could happen?


 Getting the job?

Ignore me, I'm pissed off with my job.
Good luck. Hope it goes well for you and if you do get the job I hope they don't turn out to be a bunch of cunts.


----------



## crustychick (Oct 5, 2011)

good luck stuff_it - you'll be fab


----------



## toogreytogrind (Oct 5, 2011)

Good luck matey, but only take the job if it is for you.  Ask your questions along those lines.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 5, 2011)

Good luck


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 5, 2011)

Good luck, stuffs. Remember - just (don't) be yourself


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 5, 2011)

Quick bosh of wobble and a zoot before interview = success!


----------



## Corax (Oct 5, 2011)

G'luck!


----------



## toogreytogrind (Oct 5, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> Good luck, stuffs. Remember - just (don't) be yourself


I had an interview today and I was myself, I'll let you know what happens.  Did I FU?!


----------



## baldrick (Oct 5, 2011)

good luck


----------



## Jackobi (Oct 5, 2011)

Be sure to double-check your crevices for misplaced fag butts.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Oct 5, 2011)

good luck - job interviews always bring me out in a cold sweat too. i'm sure you'll be ace!!!


----------



## Callie (Oct 5, 2011)

Best of luck stuffy! break some legs or summink


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 6, 2011)

I've got another interview somewhere else now as well as possibly another....


----------



## kabbes (Oct 6, 2011)

ddraig said:


> good technique is to convince yourself you are interviewing them!



It's not just a technique.  You genuinely _are_ interviewing them.  You need to know if they are a company you want to work for as much as they need to know if you are a person they want to work for them.

Have you done your prep?  Checked out their website, made sure you have a basic knowledge of what their industry is/competitors are/that kind of thing?  Knowing that stuff will certainly make you feel better, because you won't feel so blind.

Then remember that they would be lucky to have you, relax -- remember that it is only a conversation! -- and talk to them like human beings.  If it's to be then it will be.

Good luck!


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 6, 2011)

kabbes said:


> It's not just a technique. You genuinely _are_ interviewing them. You need to know if they are a company you want to work for as much as they need to know if you are a person they want to work for them.
> 
> Have you done your prep? Checked out their website, made sure you have a basic knowledge of what their industry is/competitors are/that kind of thing? Knowing that stuff will certainly make you feel better, because you won't feel so blind.
> 
> ...


I'm interviewing them now that I have other interviews to go to 

I've had a look over their website but it's nowt I haven't already got knowledge of tbf.

Likely to have three interviews within 7 days now - like bloody busses.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 6, 2011)

good luck stuff_it, fingers crossed and all that


----------



## Me76 (Oct 6, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## Greebo (Oct 6, 2011)

Good luck, not that you need it


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 6, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> Quick bosh of wobble and a zoot before interview = success!


I haven't even had a pint for days - would bloody kill for a drink or a toke, but not really worth it I don't think. Actually maybe I should go for a pint now to calm my nerves, just the one of course....


----------



## kabbes (Oct 6, 2011)

Don't drink before an interview.  Obviously.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 6, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Don't drink before an interview. Obviously.




It's not till 3....


----------



## Jackobi (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah, do your stuff, then get wasted.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 6, 2011)

I will for sure be getting wasted afterwards - I need to then be straight all weekend to revise for the exam on Monday, then another interview on Wednesday and possibly another one next week time/date not yet confirmed.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 6, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> It's not till 3....


There's still a chance that they will smell it on your breath.  I wouldn't employ somebody that came into an interview smelling of booze.


----------



## Santino (Oct 6, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Don't drink before an interview. Obviously.


I once did, before an interview for a job I didn't want.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 6, 2011)

kabbes said:


> There's still a chance that they will smell it on your breath. I wouldn't employ somebody that came into an interview smelling of booze.


Yes, I know.... 

Totally straight and sober since the weekend and quite fucking smoking as well. *sigh*

Better take the dog out and get ready...


----------



## kabbes (Oct 6, 2011)

Please tell me that "take the dog out" is meant literally.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 6, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Please tell me that "take the dog out" is meant literally.


Oh yes, I already had sex this morning so it's not a euphemism.



*plucks eyebrows furiously*

'Having porridge and blueberries for lunch' is sadly also not a euphemism....


----------



## kabbes (Oct 6, 2011)

Now I'm sorry I asked.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 6, 2011)

Practice your answers outloud.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 6, 2011)

Incidentally, they'll smell that on you too


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 6, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Incidentally, they'll smell that on you too



I've had a bath I'll have you know


----------



## fenrisx (Oct 6, 2011)

stuff_it said:


>



You need skills for a job, genius


----------



## Corax (Oct 6, 2011)

fenrisx said:


> You need skills for a job, genius


Cleverbot's getting really _narky_ these days.

Hope it went well stuff_it.  Now the worst bit - the wait!  

You can never predict the experience or qualifications of the people you're up against, so whether or not you get it, I hope you feel you feel proud of yourself.  It's such a nerve-racking experience; you should do.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 6, 2011)

It went pretty well, and there are two positions going (both only one year though, but *shrug* - most people go on to get other jobs there on other 1-2 year contracts); I won't know till Tuesday though.


----------



## Corax (Oct 6, 2011)

Any sensible organisation hangs on to people it knows can do the business, rather than taking a risk on fresh recruitment, and a year is plenty of time to dazzle them.

Well done, I hope you feel pleased with yourself.  You can have that drink now!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 6, 2011)

good luck, bugger the wait!

i heard i not been shortlisted for 6 month job in my own office today 
would've been a decent wedge even just for 6 months


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 6, 2011)

I've got another two interviews this week though, one local and from the look of it one in London.


----------



## jakethesnake (Oct 6, 2011)

Like Corax says, you can never tell who you are up against and sometimes employers have already made up their mind and are just going through the motions to satisfy equal ops. The important thing is that you're actually getting invited to all these interviews... three in a week is pretty fucking cool imo.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 11, 2011)

It's Tuesday, I see no email..... guess that means I haven't got that one.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 11, 2011)

not 5 yet! (or 6 in some cases)
did they say they'd email either way or just if succesful?


----------



## purves grundy (Oct 11, 2011)

Their loss, the fucking arseholes.

 for the sex


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 11, 2011)

ddraig said:


> not 5 yet! (or 6 in some cases)
> did they say they'd email either way or just if succesful?


They just said they would 'let me know' Tuesday, didn't make it that clear what they would let me know, but they asked how to contact me and I said by email.

Just got a massive kick of from my mum as well, how dare I spend any time up here with my mates after my first exam, I'm going to be back literally hours after she thought I ought to be so now she doesn't want to see me at all. Would have gone better with her if I had been allowed to finish any of my sentences but I never get that off her, I should sit down and write a 'mumspeak' dictionary....learn to get all of me point into the first 6 words of a phrase = otherwise they don't get heard.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 11, 2011)

Got another interview tomorrow for a maternity cover - I don't expect I'll get that either.

And possibly another in London this week some time...

I guess after looking after the old cow dear for the last year I have stopped expecting anything I do to be good enough - even though I'm getting over 75% on most of my uni assignments.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 11, 2011)

that's helpfull being mean day before interview!

try not lettin git get you down too much and concentrate on tomorrow
and wot purves said


----------



## grit (Oct 11, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> They just said they would 'let me know' Tuesday, didn't make it that clear what they would let me know, but they asked how to contact me and I said by email.
> 
> Just got a massive kick of from my mum as well, how dare I spend any time up here with my mates after my first exam, I'm going to be back literally hours after she thought I ought to be so now she doesn't want to see me at all. Would have gone better with her if I had been allowed to finish any of my sentences but I never get that off her, I should sit down and write a 'mumspeak' dictionary....learn to get all of me point into the first 6 words of a phrase = otherwise they don't get heard.



I dont think I've ever had a company I've interviewed with get back to me on time, even when I got the job. If you dont hear by friday send a polite email.


----------



## Corax (Oct 11, 2011)

grit said:


> I dont think I've ever had a company I've interviewed with get back to me on time, even when I got the job. If you dont hear by friday send a polite email.


I'd add to that - send a polite email asking if it would be possible to call the person who emailed you as you'd really value their feedback, and when would be a convenient time for them.  _*If*_ you haven't got the job then that kind of thing won't make them change their minds, but it will create a good and lasting impression, and you can close the conversation by asking them to keep you in mind if any other suitable opportunities become available.  I know of instances where people who've done this have received a call a few weeks later and been offered a job straight out, sometimes because the person they appointed didn't like it and quit.

Apart from that slightly 'mind-games' element, you _*do*_ sometimes gain some useful feedback as well, which can give you pointers on the bits of knowledge or skills to strengthen.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 11, 2011)

grit said:


> I dont think I've ever had a company I've interviewed with get back to me on time, even when I got the job. If you dont hear by friday send a polite email.




It's goddam tuesday and I want to know.

Need something good in my life for a change.

That said I've been sat researching the job for the ~Wednesday interview - didn't know they did so much work to do with Roma and Travellers... 

Another one I am epically qualified for, the other one in London is doing stuff I've done before and am good at too even though I don't have direct experience.

Starting to get really despondent though, what's the point of trying if you don't ever get a chance to show what you can do and your life consists of getting chewed out by your blood relatives and failing to get a chance to show anyone what you can do.

Fucking this interview when asked how I prioritise work the chief interviewer actually said she would try out my method as it sounded so good. I mean ffs, wtf do I have to do to actually become fucking hired!

/rant


----------



## ddraig (Oct 11, 2011)

assimilate 
unfortunately


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 11, 2011)

ddraig said:


> assimilate
> unfortunately


I did, I had an address and heels and a day dress and everything! One lady even thought I already worked in the other building. Haircut and the lot I tell you.


----------



## Corax (Oct 11, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> Starting to get really despondent though, what's the point of trying if you don't ever get a chance to show what you can do


You will though, and once you get one chance you'll find that you get another and another, your momentum will build and things will really take off. This is especially true because you're having a tough time at the moment, so you'll seize your chances with both hands. Those that never go through that become complacent and end up stagnating. You've just got to keep positive whilst you're overcoming the most difficult bit, getting that ball rolling in the first place.

Personally, I'm _*shit*_ at staying positive about things, but do as I say not as I do.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 11, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> ... Fucking this interview when asked how I prioritise work the chief interviewer actually said she would try out my method as it sounded so good. I mean ffs, wtf do I have to do to actually become fucking hired!
> 
> /rant



Keep at it stuff_it I am sure you will win through. It sounds like you do do well at interviews when you are actually in front of the people. For a lot of people that part is agony. I too am looking to get interviews, lets hope we can both win new jobs!!


----------



## kabbes (Oct 11, 2011)

Try to avoid the ecstasy-to-despair scenario.  If you didn't get this job then so be it, doesn't mean you won't get the next one.  If you keep doing well then eventually it _will_ pay off.


----------

